
Show HN: Using Unicode in HTML - mjunaidi
https://codepen.io/mjunaidi/pen/OJJJNxR
======
smacktoward
If your HTML document is using a Unicode encoding like UTF-8, you shouldn’t
need to enter escape codes to insert a special characters; you can just paste
or type the character in directly and everything will Just Work.

(And to make typing in special characters easier, you can use a compose key:
[https://jasonlefkowitz.net/2015/03/make-typing-special-
chara...](https://jasonlefkowitz.net/2015/03/make-typing-special-characters-
drop-dead-easy-with-the-compose-key/))

